# Sat in Staffs!



## leedsalix (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi all.

We're looking for a good place to stay in our MH tomorrow night and are after some help.

We're looking for somewhere close to the M6 in Staffordshire, preferably close to a pub! 

It'll be the last night of our holiday, splitting the journey from Stonehenge to Huddersfield.

Any recommendations?

Cheers


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

what you looking for ? campsite ? wildcamping ? cl/cs ?
are you a member of any of the clubs ? caravan club ? c&cc club.

would try to help if i can 
Gary


----------



## leedsalix (Sep 15, 2008)

We're desperate, so anything you know of would be great.

We're CCC members but seem to be drawing a blank there at the mo.

Don't mind wild camping. If it's a site, we'd need HS but not necessarily EHU. 

A pub would be good though to celebrate a great holiday.

Grateful for any pointers


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

well hopefully other people will be along soon as well as i only know of a few
theres a cl near leek called leek edge farm. probably 30 mins from m6 junction 15. on edge of peak district with pub right next door. I believe the pub has been taken over now but last time i went it was just ok ish. Id recommend a 15 minute walk to leek town centre were there are lots of pubs .
further away into the peak district at meerbrook is one called lapwing farm. A basic cl with a pub just down the road - a typical small country affair more for the locals but a friendly atmosphere.
Ill try to think of some closer to the M6 but hopefully someone else will add some thoughts as i never really stay near here as i live here !!!
Gary
or just find a nice pub on your travels and ask if you can stay on the carpark if you eat / drink there. Actually thats what i would do far more fun ....


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

http://thewaggonandhorseseaton.co.uk/location.asp This pub is about 1 mile outside Congleton and has its own parking for Caravans at the rear sells food as well and close to M6


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We live just off JN 12 of the M6..
Sites are a bit thin on the ground near here.. 
Just tried the few local ones I know but none are open..

If you get desperate your welcome to stay on our driveway.. Plenty of room, 4 pubs nearby. !!!!!!


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi
Couple of easily located sites within 3 miles of the M6


The Bungalow (5 caravans only)
Croft Lane
Gailey ST19 5PY. Off Jn 12 M6 1.5 miles towards Telford
01902 791491
Mr Whitehouse, 

Dunston Heath Farm,
Dunston Heath
Dunston
Stafford ST18 9AQ (between Junction 13 of M6 and Penkridge)
01785 780028 Mr Richardson (mobile – 07785 535730
Opened 2003 – usual facilities

Ron


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

If you are travelling on the M6 approaching the toll road,take the A5 toward Cannock,half a mile up that road there is a truck stop on your left,fiver a night,can be noisy in the morning when the truckers start up.


----------



## leedsalix (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for all of your suggestions, research and kind offers. 

Having weighed it all up, we've looked slightly further afield and are now in Telford. So we'll see one last sight before heading home - Ironbridge.

Thanks again.


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

If you'd mentioned Ironbridge in the beginning I'd have suggested Severn Gorge Park, Tweedale - we've just spent a few days there visiting the various museums & also catching up with relatives. Not the sort of place we'd normally go to - a little fenced off portion of a Parks Homes estate - but 10 hardstandings, fully serviced, beautifully clean, warm, facilities - not bad for February! We were also impressed with the cycle/pedestrian tracks in the area - we walked down to the Gorge/to the various museums without being on the road much at all!

We didn't find many other convenient sites (with hardstanding) open - where did you stay?


----------



## leedsalix (Sep 15, 2008)

We're at that very place - Severn Gorge Park!


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

It's not surprising really - the only other site I could find within walking distance of the Gorge was a CL at Broseley, & that apparently had only one hardstanding so I didn't bother to contact them. The guy at Severn Gorge told us he didn't advertise much these days, but he's listed in all the normal places & it seems quite well-known - we stayed there for 5 nights & there was quite a turnover of m'vans, including some mega ones. We were surprised at how quiet it was, & quite happy once we'd discovered a shortcut through the industrial estate onto the Silkin Way. 

We were underwhelmed with Blists Hill - probably because of the building work going on, & the lack of decent coffee to cheer us up - but enjoyed the rest of it - hopefully you did too!


----------



## sjl1970 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hiya,

I hope you don't mind me upping this thread, for those of you who have stayed at Severn Gorge Park is there a pub within walking distance?

Thanks
Sara.


----------

